# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  "Управление небольшой фирмой 8"

## lara.fox

*Товарищи* у кого есть нормальная рабочая конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой 8" а то вот со мной  поделились http://files.mail.ru/FLNQOT,а она не работает пишет при входе ({ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазнач  нияКлиент.Модул ь(111,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени))
что делать? а так уж хочется с ней ознакомиться!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## wason

зайди в конфигуратор и  в начале строчки где указана функция СмещениеЛетнегоВремени() поставь два знака  /      тоесть должно получится //
потом ф7 и ф5  если конффиг тока изза етого кривой то всё дольше будет ок
В нужную строчку он поставит курсор если нажмеш кнопку подробно когда возникает ошибка а потом конфигуратор откроется конфигуратор с курсором в строчке где произошла ошибка и вначеле её и поставь  //
метод канеш немного не правильный но вдруг поможет,
мож заоодно и програмить научишся)

----------


## lara.fox

> зайди в конфигуратор и  в начале строчки где указана функция СмещениеЛетнегоВремени() поставь два знака  /      тоесть должно получится //
> потом ф7 и ф5  если конффиг тока изза етого кривой то всё дольше будет ок
> В нужную строчку он поставит курсор если нажмеш кнопку подробно когда возникает ошибка а потом конфигуратор откроется конфигуратор с курсором в строчке где произошла ошибка и вначеле её и поставь  //
> метод канеш немного не правильный но вдруг поможет,
> мож заоодно и програмить научишся)



спасибо, но у меня не получается через конфигуратор что то изменить
т.к. видимо в этой конфе нет прав администратора она и пишет что модуль только для чтения..видимо нужно создовать отдельную внешнюю обработку и потом через конфигуратор сохранять или я ошибаюсь ?

----------


## wason

включи режим изменения
В конфигураторе Конфигурация- Подержка-  Настройка поддержки- Включит возможность изменения (справа вверху)

----------


## lara.fox

> включи режим изменения
> В конфигураторе Конфигурация- Подержка-  Настройка поддержки- Включит возможность изменения (справа вверху)


УРА:dance: ХОТЬ ЧТО ТО ПОЛУЧИЛАСЬ!!

----------


## nesterland

*lara.fox*, поделитесь Управление небольшой фирмой если нашли рабочую

----------


## alex.gersen

Есть. пишите в почту
dzivot@mail.ru

----------


## Retep

База которая у Lara.fox не рабочая. Поделителсь, пожалуйста, рабочей версией.

----------


## nesterland

рабочая база там в коде нужно закоментировать проверку  и все

----------


## Retep

> рабочая база там в коде нужно закоментировать проверку  и все


А вы пытались в ней что-нибудь делать. Попробуйте удалить из нее что-нибудь.

_Добавлено через 26 часов 32 минуты 41 секунду_
Нашел рабочую базу. Качайте кому надо:http://depositfiles.com/files/nn2knezto

----------


## mapusik

А литературу по конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" никто не видел? или документацию?

----------


## alexsmir

кнфигурация "управление небольшой фирмой" 1.0.4.6

----------


## pumba

Здравствуйте
работаем с конфигурацией управление небольшой фирмой, нужно для налоговой отчетности выгрузить данные в 1с бухгалтерию все на платформе 8.2
в бухгалтерии есть обмен данным с конфигурацией управление небольшой фирмой
в самой же управление небольшой фирмы инструмента для выгрузки данных не обнаружил.
открываю конфигурацию 1с управление небольшой фирмой
скачал конвертация данных 2.0 открываю файл MD82Exp.epf открывается пустое окошко
в режиме конфигуратора открываю вижу что там должны быть кнопки выгрузка куда итд итп  

как быть то ? =(

----------


## Eagle

> в самой же управление небольшой фирмы инструмента для выгрузки данных не обнаружил.


Включить надо в Сервисных функциях - Использовать обмен данными.

Но при реальной настройке пришлось Конвертацией данных править планы обмена со стороны Бухгалтерии предприятия 1.6

----------


## Alek-nn

Вот тут конфа 1.1.1.6

http://depositfiles.com/files/c3vvaxc9b
http://depositfiles.com/files/xo2fruulw
http://depositfiles.com/files/er874s3mq
http://depositfiles.com/files/fbshr700d
http://depositfiles.com/files/rn5kj0iht
http://depositfiles.com/files/vfv392ms4
http://depositfiles.com/files/0giw9ypvy
http://depositfiles.com/files/bt68ix63m
http://depositfiles.com/files/hlb654sk1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zpdhntxa6
http://depositfiles.com/files/x7ey5ax4j
http://depositfiles.com/files/sogf5gneh
http://depositfiles.com/files/c15pliw8n
http://depositfiles.com/files/45pvuwfop
http://depositfiles.com/files/ib10nojne
http://depositfiles.com/files/frmbyqgue
http://depositfiles.com/files/7r2sgux75
http://depositfiles.com/files/yzlpu0a84
http://depositfiles.com/files/b75q9ms6p
http://depositfiles.com/files/s7z9lpgdk
http://depositfiles.com/files/mci6iev0e
http://depositfiles.com/files/ue5fblrw2
http://depositfiles.com/files/lhmcge2ob
http://depositfiles.com/files/pwhopt1u6
http://depositfiles.com/files/hg03x1apu
http://depositfiles.com/files/1m3uxsz5l
http://depositfiles.com/files/axbcdgrr8
http://depositfiles.com/files/kw5pnoqtt
http://depositfiles.com/files/pvj8bbwqs
http://depositfiles.com/files/bjn80pazk
http://depositfiles.com/files/tgufv9lde

----------


## Антонина84

Помогите, пожалуйста!
Я решила работать в 1С Управление небольшой фирмой. 1.1.1.6. При открытии конфигурации для редакции происходит следующее: запускается проверка и запись какой-то ошибки, затем пишется, что имеется ошибка, конфигурация не отвечает.
Подскажите что делать?

----------


## Eagle

> Я решила работать в 1С Управление небольшой фирмой. 1.1.1.6. При открытии конфигурации для редакции происходит следующее: запускается проверка и запись какой-то ошибки, затем пишется, что имеется ошибка, конфигурация не отвечает.
> Подскажите что делать?


Первым делом проверить используемую версию 1С 8.2 (текущая - 8.2.11.236)

----------

